# audio q&a for the "alty"



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

im looking to buy a new component system for my ride. did any add a component system to theirs? and if so how do the tweeters fit?.. also i would like to know how much that custom installation would run with a audio shop. also. does the back seat in the alty dampen those subs that i see in your rides?.. i just got spent close to 2g's on my system and now i have to go through installing it all


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

why did u buy a new component system, i think it sounds great! All the components are stock Clarions and they hit hard enough for me right now so they only thin im gonna do witht he system is just replace the amp so i wont get the distortion with it turned up higher


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

just to wonder what did you buy brands did you buy and what woofers and size???


----------



## makaveli22 (Jan 10, 2003)

description of what i put in my car is below


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*components*

infiniti kappa 6.5" in the doors fit perfectly, for the tweeters I had to cut the trim pieces on the a pillar with a dremel but it looks good because infinity gives you a trim ring. infiniti kappa 6x9's with infinity kappa (what else) 10's. great looking and sounding system


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: components*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *infiniti kappa 6.5" in the doors fit perfectly, for the tweeters I had to cut the trim pieces on the a pillar with a dremel but it looks good because infinity gives you a trim ring. infiniti kappa 6x9's with infinity kappa (what else) 10's. great looking and sounding system *


 What kind of enclosure are they in? The 10's that is.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*a hatchback dual ten box*

i have it mounted with hinges so i can swing it up and toward the seats when i need my trunk


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

are the 10"s in a sealed box or ported?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

sealed with lots of fiberfill

sounds good like that. I only have 150 W going to the speakers, they are good for 275 RMS


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds nice, you got pics?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*working on it.*

I have one more amp that needs to be dressed up and wires hidden. Also my crossover died (tweeter output) I sent that back to the retailer friday when it comes back and i dress up the amp, i will take pics.

ok?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: working on it.*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *I have one more amp that needs to be dressed up and wires hidden. Also my crossover died (tweeter output) I sent that back to the retailer friday when it comes back and i dress up the amp, i will take pics.
> 
> ok? *


I`d sure like to see the system. I thought the stock Bose was something


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: working on it.*



Ratwayne said:


> *I`d sure like to see the system. I thought the stock Bose was something *


I dressed up the amp today. I bought film today. will take pics this weekend and get em developed next tuesday. i am working nights the next three days so it may take a little bit to get me recovered enough to scan stuff in after that.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: working on it.*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *I dressed up the amp today. I bought film today. will take pics this weekend and get em developed next tuesday. i am working nights the next three days so it may take a little bit to get me recovered enough to scan stuff in after that. *


Great. I am going to get a web site going soon, it is the only way to post the pics.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*RATWAYNE!*

I finally got the pics back and I have updated my registry on .net 

i have a few more detailed pics that I can email you or anyone that can host the pics later

the car was dirty for the shots but you can see the system in detail. I was happy with how clean it turned out.

link:

http://www.altimas.net/registry/vehicles.php?vehicleid=225


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Just beautiful. White reminds me of the long winter snow storms we are experiencing this year. j/k fine looking ride pal. Mine is almost white from the salt.

I can`t host Yet, I don`t have a web site up and running, I should get busy on that.......


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*thanks*

thanks, rat. can you believe I am 31 and still building systems?

crap. great thing is, it almost looks stock when you peer in the windows.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: thanks*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *thanks, rat. can you believe I am 31 and still building systems?
> 
> crap. great thing is, it almost looks stock when you peer in the windows. *


You do excellent work. I`ve been holding at 31 for quite a few years now. Some days I do feel older though. LOL


----------

